# Little feller putting meat on the table!



## Wire Nut (Oct 13, 2013)

Shot at 50 yds through the lungs. I made him blood trail her even though I knew where she went down. He's turning into quite the hunter.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 13, 2013)

Tell that young man congrats.  

Hoss


----------



## Woodsong (Oct 13, 2013)

That is great!  I am hoping my son gets his first very soon this season!


----------



## Stumper (Oct 14, 2013)

The smile says it all, congratulations to the young man!


----------



## saw tooth (Nov 10, 2013)

congrats Henry


----------



## dprince (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## ANDYHEATH (Mar 16, 2014)

good job


----------



## bigelow (Mar 17, 2014)

nice work bet he thinks that 1 tastes the best


----------



## 12pointer (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats young man on a nice deer !!!


----------



## riskyb (May 18, 2014)

Congrats ok a fine deer there young man


----------



## kedo (Jun 8, 2014)

The large smile says it all!!!


----------

